#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』徵集優秀連載作品展示！（第九期，報名已結束）

## 雪麒

第八期： http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58008
（若希望繼續展示，請再次回文報名）

是否希望你的作品有更大的展示空間，被更多友獸關注？
現在，『狼之樂園首頁側邊欄』提供這樣的機會！
側邊欄即首頁右邊，用於顯示部落格新文章和Facebook專頁的區塊集，
狼之樂園在首頁側邊欄開放這一新區塊，用於優秀連載作品的展示，以鼓勵創作者們創作優秀作品。

*獲得展示機會的連載作品，將可以在2個月的時間內在樂園首頁側邊欄展示作品標題、簡介、連載進度和鏈接，以吸引更多會員關注。*
（如2個月後希望繼續連載展示，請再次參與下一期徵稿）

*== 報名詳情 ==*
*報名期：*2016/8/20 - 2016/8/25 24：00
*名額：*4個，已完結和未完結作品各2個（視情況調整或設立投票期）
*要求：*
必須是樂園會員已在樂園版面上發表的連載作品。如是文學作品，總字數應達到3000字以上；如是漫畫或其他連載圖畫作品，總頁數/圖畫張數應達到10頁以上。

*== 報名方式 ==*
複製以下表單並回覆於本帖：

申請者：
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：
完結狀態：
作品鏈接：
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

這次再來參加囉~

申請者：皇天蒼狼
作品標題（20字以內，顯示在區塊內）：新狼月
作品總字數/漫畫總頁數（精確到千字即可）：目前約20萬字上下
完結狀態：連載中
作品鏈接：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57332
作品簡介（50-80字，顯示在區塊內）：約莫八千多年前，一名偉大的狼人英雄及其好友帶領著獸族與龍族的聯軍，聯手對抗遠古魔龍奈魔爾，在經歷過一番苦戰，援軍取得了最終勝利，成功地將遠古魔龍的靈魂和身體分開，並封印在兩個不同的地方，然而，現今卻有一股黑暗勢力蠢蠢欲動，試圖復活遠古魔龍……

----------


## 雪麒

報名已結束，側邊欄已經更新，本期為蒼狼君一人入選～

----------

